# I-2 Occupancy Question



## rkw2000 (Nov 13, 2014)

New Assisted Living Facility classified as I-2. Patient rooms have system smokes with sounder bases. Facility has 24 hour staff and constantly attended nurse's station.

Question: Are strobes required in patient rooms?

I don't think they are, but cannot remember the code reference, which I need to support design argument with state entity.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*= % =*

rkw2000,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

Which editions of which codes are you referencing ?

In the `12 IFC, Section 907.5.2.3, sub-Section 907.5.2.3.3 does not list the I-2 Occupancy Group

as a requirement.

*= % =*


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome

Are you sure the smoke alarms are tied into the fire alarm system ?

Not near the book but I think the answer is no, but at minimum audio

What edition of nfpa 72 is this under ??

They will need a few rooms with visuals for Ada requirements


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

From 2009 IFC

907.2.6 Group I. A manual fire alarm system that activates the occupant notification system shall be installed in Group I occupancies. An automatic smoke detection system that activates the occupant notification system shall be provided in accordance with Sections 907.2.6.1 through 907.2.6.3.3.

Exceptions:

1. Manual fire alarm boxes in resident or patient sleeping areas of Group I-1 and I-2 occupancies shall not be required at exits if located at all nurses' control stations or other constantly attended staff locations, provided such stations are visible and continuously accessible and that travel distances required in Section 907.5.2 are not exceeded.

2. Occupant notification systems are not required to be activated where private mode signaling installed in accordance with NFPA 72 is approved by the fire code official.

907.2.6.2 Group I-2. An automatic smoke detection system shall be installed in corridors in nursing homes (both intermediate care and skilled nursing facilities), detoxification facilities and spaces permitted to be open to the corridors by Section 407.2 of the International Building Code. The system shall be activated in accordance with Section 907.6. Hospitals shall be equipped with smoke detection as required in Section 407.2 of the International Building Code.

Exceptions:

1. Corridor smoke detection is not required in smoke compartments that contain patient sleeping units where such units are provided with smoke detectors that comply with UL 268. Such detectors shall provide a visual display on the corridor side of each patient sleeping unit and shall provide an audible and visual alarm at the nursing station attending each unit.

2. Corridor smoke detection is not required in smoke compartments that contain patient sleeping units where patient sleeping unit doors are equipped with automatic door-closing devices with integral smoke detectors on the unit sides installed in accordance with their listing, provided that the integral detectors perform the required alerting function.


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe higher level care assisted living????

Group I-2. This occupancy shall include buildings and structures used for medical, surgical, psychiatric, nursing or custodial care for persons who are not capable of self-preservation. This group shall include, but not be limited to, the following:  

*Child care facilities *

*Detoxification facilities *

*Hospitals *

*Mental hospitals *

*Nursing homes*


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2014)

If under NFPA 72 2010 or later edition

520 hZ audio devices are required in sleeping areas

from 2013 edition::

18.4.5 Sleeping Area Requirements.

18.4.5.1*   Where audible appliances are installed to provide signals for sleeping areas, they shall have a sound level of at least 15 dB above the average ambient sound level or 5 dB above the maximum sound level having a duration of at least 60 seconds or a sound level of at least 75 dBA, whichever is greater, measured at the pillow level in the area required to be served by the system using the A-weighted scale (dBA).

18.4.5.2    If any barrier, such as a door, curtain, or retractable partition, is located between the notification appliance and the pillow, the sound pressure level shall be measured with the barrier placed between the appliance and the pillow.

18.4.5.3*   Effective January 1, 2014, audible appliances provided for the sleeping areas to awaken occupants shall produce a low frequency alarm signal that complies with the following:

(1)

The alarm signal shall be a square wave or provide equivalent awakening ability.

(2)

The wave shall have a fundamental frequency of 520 Hz ± 10 percent.


----------

